# Malawi Lighting Question



## LIcichlid (Nov 11, 2015)

Hey Everyone,

So I have a 90g mixed Malawi tank that I recently converted over from a reef tank. The tank has been up for just over two months and everything is running well.... water parameters are ideal, fish are healthy, in fact I just had a peacock spit her fry. I am using my Reef LED lights on my tank and over the past few days I have had an algae bloom. I run the lights as follows. Blues 11am-1pm Blue and White 1pm-8pm and blues again from 9pm-11pm for a total of 12 hrs. IS this overkill on lighting? What are your guys lighting schedules? I'm used to reef tanks where lighting duration is imperative. Please advise.

Thanks!


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

Lighting in a cichlid tank is much less important than in a reef. Mostly the lights are there to provide fish with consistency in a day/night cycle, and for us to look at the fish. It would sound like you have an abundance of light, and could cut down considerably.

Mine are all on timers - and I don't think the lights are on more than 8 hours a day. I try to time them so the lights are on until 8 or 9 at night, when I go to bed so that while I'm home the tanks are lit.


----------



## RandyS (Feb 6, 2015)

Same here.
I've read the lights are for humans not the fish.
I have my LED light on a ramp timer, on at 5:00 and off at 10:00. When I notice the light is off it reminds me it's time for bed!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd go six hours daily maximum unless you have plants and no blues ever. Or maybe just during viewing by guests.


----------

